# [arranque]Problema al iniciar gentoo

## pasteles

Bueno ayer antes de irme a dormir actualize el sistema y lo deje durante toda la noche. Esta mañana cuando me levanto reinicio el pc, y cuando selecciono en el grub gentoo, entra correctamente en el pero  cuando comienza a cargar cosas, de repeten salen 2 errores que se repiten mucho y no arranca el entorno grafico .Una vez que me logeo puedo arrancar la X, e inteno iniciar firefox y me da un error de librerias.Siempre que intente actualizar el sistema voy a tener tantos problemas como ahora?

Bueno aqui os dejo los errores que me da y mi make.conf por si es necesario

```
udevd-event[xxxx] run program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugin' failed

 udevd-event[xxxx] run program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed
```

Las xxxx ssutituirlas por numeros de errores que llega sobre 2000 mas  o menos. Bueno aqui mi make.conf, bueno mis USE que no puedo copiarme el fichero por ssh

```
USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde nls dbus png gif jpeg X ciaro gtk gnome hal build avahi doc"
```

PD:Me he dado cuanta de que el nombre del sistema no aparece en la terminal si no que aprece asi

```
ismael@(none)~$

(none)ismael#
```

----------

## Kasabian

Antes de reiniciar hiciste un etc-update?

 :Confused: 

----------

## pasteles

No   :Confused:  , si lo hago ahora hara el mismo efecto?

Joder todo lo que me queda por aprender, pero para bueno para eso instale gentoo para aprender , y como dicen a base de errores se aprende

----------

## Kasabian

No creo que pase nada por hacerlo ahora, y lo único que puede pasar es que mejore todo, no podría empeorar.

Al actualizar todo el sistema, o un paquete concreto a una versión mayor, los ficheros de configuración (de ese paquete) pueden haber cambiado, y por tanto, directivas que antes eran válidas, ahora dejan de serlo, y el sistema puede parecer que se ha desconfigurado. Con etc-update se intentan actualizar automáticamente, pero si hay imcompatibilidades de una versión a otra, te da la oportunidad de ver las diferencias que hay, y actualizar, editar, o conservar el fichero antiguo. Por regla general siempre es mejor actualizar, y adecuar el nuevo fichero de configuración.

----------

## pasteles

He realizado el etc-update y la verdad no me entero muy bien de lo que he hecho.  Me salian una serie de de opciones 

 *Quote:*   

> automerge all remain files
> 
> automerge and not use "mv -i"
> 
> to discard all update
> ...

 

Decir que como no sabia que opcion elegir le daba a enter sin introducir ningun nº para selecionar la opcion que queria, y posteriormente me salia qpara actualizar el fichero, para no actualizarlo, para compararlo y otra mas que no recuerdo cual era.Como daba la impresion de que iba estar mucho rato actualizando uno a uno todos los archivos lo que he hecho ha sido al final selecionar la primera opcion de las que antes he escrito , he ido confirmando las actualizaciones he reiniciado y me sale un nuevo error,este pinta tal que asi a grosso modo:

 *Quote:*   

> Error running /sbin/depscan.sh
> 
> /lib/rcscritps/sh/rc-services.sh line line 11: /sbin/depscab.sh : no existe fichero o directorio

 

Y ahi se queda la cosa, al igual que antes tampoco me reconoce el dominio del sistema y por ejemplo no puedo lanzar ssh   :Confused: 

Un salu2

----------

## Kasabian

Ese fichero que dice no encontrar pertenece al paquete: sys-apps/baselayout

Intenta re-emergelo. Sobre los otros errores es muy probable que toda la configuración de /etc/conf.d/ se haya "perdido", al actualizar con etc-update se cambia a los valores por defecto. Mira a ver que tienes como nombre del sistema en: /etc/conf.d/hostname

----------

## pasteles

No logro re-emerge el paquete porque no lo encuentra, o porque no se  :Embarassed:  . En /etc/conf.d/hostname, tengo los valores por defecto porque aparece localhost, y tenia puesto tux, coomo puedo volver a los anteriores valores?

Un salu2

----------

## Kasabian

Con un:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge baselayout

 

Debería emergerlo.. si no lo hace.. emm, problemas.

En principio basta con editar el fichero del conf.d y cambiar localhost por tux debería valer.

----------

## pasteles

Pues no he tenido problemas a la hora de realizar el emerge, pero tampoco he solventado los errores. He cambiado mi nombre de dominio por tux, pero me sigue sin aparecer , ni localhost ni tux. Tambien decir que la distribuccion del teclado me pone la americana y que he observado mientras realizaba el emerge que me ponia que no reconocia la opcion -02 de mi make.conf.

Un salu2 y gracias

----------

## Kasabian

Supongo que al menos este error se habrá solucionado, no?:

 *Quote:*   

> Error running /sbin/depscan.sh
> 
> /lib/rcscritps/sh/rc-services.sh line line 11: /sbin/depscab.sh : no existe fichero o directorio

 

Comprueba que el servicio hostname se arranca durante el inicio poniendo:

 *Quote:*   

> rc-update show | grep hostname

 

Debería salir algo asi: "hostname | boot"

Para las teclas, en /etc/conf.d/keymaps debes tener: 

KEYMAP="es"

Sobre la opción del make.conf, asegúrate de que no sea un cero, sino una o mayúscula.

----------

## pasteles

 *Kasabian wrote:*   

> Supongo que al menos este error se habrá solucionado, no?:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Error running /sbin/depscan.sh
> 
> /lib/rcscritps/sh/rc-services.sh line line 11: /sbin/depscab.sh : no existe fichero o directorio 
> ...

 

Pues el error ese es que sigue apariciendo el error. En lo referente a lo de hostname , aparece exactamente lo que tu me comentas (hostname aparece en rojo).He modificado el keymaps, que lo tenian en us y tambien tenias razon tenia puesto un 0 en lugar de O  :Very Happy: 

Un salu2

----------

## Kasabian

Comprueba si existe y si puedes ejecutar: /sbin/runscript

Que devuelve si ejecutas: /etc/init.d/hostname status

Esto se empieza a poner raro...   :Confused: 

----------

## pasteles

existir existe, de hecho existen 2 , runscripts y runscripts.sh, el primero no puedo ejecutarlo y el 2º al ejecutarlo me da el error ya comentado.

En el caso del hostname, al realizar el comando que tu me has dicho, me muestra el dichoso mensaje   :Sad: 

Muchas gracias y salu2

----------

## Kasabian

Vale, parece que ya se por donde van los tiros. Has emergido casi con total seguridad un paquete que te esta causando todo esos errores, lo debes eliminar poniendo (C mayúscula):

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -C init-es

 

Eso debería arreglar todos los problemas de:

 *Quote:*   

> Error running /sbin/depscan.sh
> 
> /lib/rcscritps/sh/rc-services.sh line line 11: /sbin/depscab.sh : no existe fichero o directorio

 

 :Surprised: 

----------

## pasteles

Pues ejecuto esa orden y me devuelve

```
--Coldm't fins 'init-es'to unmerge

>>>No packages selected for removal by unmerge
```

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Kasabian

El hilo que comentaba antes es este.

Si haces un etc-update te dice que no queda nada por hacer (actualizar) ?

No se cuando ha sido la ultima vez que has sincronizado todo el portage, pero yo lo volvería a hacer: emerge --sync

Y luego un emerge con "-p", para ver que pretende actualizar: emerge --update --deep world -p

Si no veo nada raro actualizaría todo, y al finalizar un: etc-update

 :Confused: 

----------

## pasteles

Pues resulta que no puedo ni hacer  *Quote:*   

> emerge --sync

 me da el siguiente error *Quote:*   

> Rsync has not sucessfully finished. It is recomendaded tha you keep trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a temporary problem unless complications exist with your network(and possibly your system's filesystem)configuration.

 

Que puedo hacer   :Crying or Very sad: 

Gracias

----------

## Kasabian

Los errores que veo aqui en el foro no los he visto nunca antes, no se que le pica a vuestras gentoo's    :Sad: 

Ese error que comentas viene a decir que no puede sincronizar los paquetes, puede ser por un fallo del mirror que tienes configurado. Edita tu /etc/make.conf y modifica (si ya la tienes) o añade (si no la tienes) la siguiente linea:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ "
```

Si una vez hecho eso, el emerge --sync sigue sin funcionar, prueba a ejecutar el comando que te dice el mensaje de error, que es: emerge-webrsync

----------

## pasteles

Pues ni añadiendo esa lista de mirrors ni ejecutando emerge-webrsync. Cuando he añadido tu lista de mirrors y he intentado ejecutar emerge ---sync me aparecido esto

```
rsync:getaddinfo:rsync.europe.gentoo.org 873:Temporaly failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO(code 10) at cliente server.c(104)[receiver=2.6.9]
```

Da error por los servidores, o por el otr archivo que no se como se llama cuando estas haciendo la instalacon en donde aperece , norte america, europa,asisa, sur america....?

Cuando he intendo ejecutar emerge-webrsyn, me devuelve :

```
Attempting to fetch file date:20061123(eso aperece conmuchas mas fechas no solo esta)

--NO mde5sum present on the mirror(Not yet availabe)
```

Un salu2

----------

## Kasabian

 *Quote:*   

> Temporaly failure in name resolution 

 

Eso suena a que no tienes configurado los DNS's y no puede resolver las direcciones. Comprueba tu: /etc/resolv.conf

Al menos debería haber una línea tal que:

 *Quote:*   

> nameserver 62.37.237.140

 

Con uno debe funcionar, pero lo normal es poner dos o tres DNSs, y si son las de tu ISP, mejor.

----------

## pasteles

Pues lo que me aparece a mi es:

```
nameserver 192.168.1.1
```

Y despues he mirado en /etc/config.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp= "nondns nontp nonis"
```

Esta bien estos valores??

Un salu2

----------

## Kasabian

Pues los más sencillo para ver si puedes resolver o no los nombres de dominio es lanzar, por ejemplo, un ping a google: ping www.google.es

Si no aparece la IP es que algo va mal con el resolv.conf

Con esa configuración, entiendo que tu router (192.168.1.1) tambien puede actuar como servidor de dnss, resolviendo direcciones, pero, como esto no lo tengo por seguro, así que puedes añadir la linea que puse antes (nameserver 62.37.237.140) para estar seguros. Aparte, la IP de tu eth0 la pillas automaticamente por DHCP. Si no iban los pings de antes, prueba ahora, una vez añadida la linea esa.

----------

## pasteles

He hecho a ping a google sin modificar ni /etc/resolv.conf y me devuelve un mensaje diciendo que no conoce ese host. Despues he modificado mi /etc/resolv.conf , he borrado 192.168.1.1 y la he cambiado por 63.37.237.140 , lo he guardado he vuelto ha hacer ping a google y me devuelve que tampoco conoce ese host  :Confused: 

----------

## Kasabian

Um, has puesto bien la IP? En este ultimo mensaje tuyo sale 63.37...

Prueba a lanzar un ping a la ip directamente, para no tener que resolverla:

ping 62.37.237.140

----------

## esteban_conde

Creo que deberia ponernos la salida de route y de ifconfig.

La cuestion del nameserver deberia resolverla con su proveedor de internet ya que es el quien pondra los servidores aunque a veces funcionan los de otros proveedore no es lo suyo ponerlos, creo ....

por si acaso funcionara los que tengo de ya.com:

 *Quote:*   

> nameserver 62.151.8.100
> 
> nameserver 62.151.2.8
> 
> 

 

No importa que tengas otros puestos añade esos a ver que pasa.

Se me olvidaba, cada entrada en /etc/resolv.conf debe estar en una linea.

----------

## Zagloj

Es sólo una idea, pero a mí me pasó algo parecido, si bien con la actualización de gcc, y una de las cosas es que no estaba levantada la red... así que se me ocurre que podría probar a lanzar 

```
dhcpcd
```

Manualmente, así al menos te puedes conectar a la red, y, quizás, no estaría de más un 

```
rev-dep rebuild
```

 Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## pasteles

Buenos dias a todos. He probado lo que me dijisteis, y vamos por partes.

He probado hacer ping a las direcciones que me dijisteis y no me daba el mensaje de error que no reconocia el host, sino  "network is unreachable".

Con el comando ifconfig y route no me muestra absolutamente nada.

Despues he realizado 

```
dhcpcd
```

 y tachan si me deja hacer ping a las direcciones ip que me disteis como a san google  :Smile:  . Lo que no he podido probar es

```
rev-dep rebuild
```

 porque no tengo  :Confused: 

He hecho 

```
emerge --sync

emerge --update --deep world -p

etc-update[quote]y sigo con los problemas. De hecho el etc-update me dice que no hay nada que hacer  :? [/quote]
```

Muchas gracias y saludos

----------

## Zagloj

Me alegro de que tengas red, para hacer 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Necesitarás instalar gentoolkit.

 Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## pasteles

Bueno he instalado dicho paquete y esto es lo que me devuelve

```
revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /home/ismael/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)
```

Un salu2

----------

## kropotkin

 *pasteles wrote:*   

> Pues lo que me aparece a mi es:
> 
> ```
> nameserver 192.168.1.1
> ```
> ...

 

va el config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) solo

al poner dhcp= "nondns nontp nonis" ya estas diciendo que no kieres ke resuelva dns   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pasteles

Bueno muchas gracias por las respuestas, pero he decidido reinstalar el sistema de nuevo ahora con kde, que nunca lo he probado y quiero darle una oportunidad

Un salu2 y gracias de nuevo

----------

